# 2020 points increase in Cabo!



## SmithOp (May 9, 2019)

I just noticed this alert on the club web site, I wonder if it will spread to other resorts that HGVC feels is undervalued.  Owners should see a point increase to lower their fee per point ratio.

After a recent evaluation, Hilton Grand Vacations has adjusted the ClubPoints value for 2020 reservations at Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos All Inclusive Golf and Spa Resort. The Points adjustment better reflects Club Member demand for the destination and the quality of the offerings at the resort. The adjustment does not impact existing reservations or new reservations for stays in 2019. The change is effective as of May 8, 2019.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## escanoe (May 9, 2019)

I had been wondering why 2020 Cabo inventory has not loaded on the website yet. It still does not show January inventory. Maybe it was delayed by a renegotiation or HGVC folks having to do back end implementation work on the website. Last year they loaded inventory for the next January on April 23rd per a TUG post I saw. I have been hoping to book a week 1 reservation, but am growing doubtful I will be able.


----------



## hurnik (May 9, 2019)

Yowza, 4800 increase to 6200 for Platinum?
Eesh.

Wonder if HGV will expand this to other resorts, thus "devaluing" existing contracts.  

I think they sorta did this a long time ago for one of the resorts (had a bronze week or something and now it's gone), but I don't remember the exact details.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 9, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Yowza, 4800 increase to 6200 for Platinum?
> Eesh.
> 
> Wonder if HGV will expand this to other resorts, thus "devaluing" existing contracts.



That was my immediate thoughts as well.  This might be a one off and partially driven by Fiesta, and the fact that HGV is building out their own resort in Cabo.  

Of course it might also be beginning of a point price increase...  

Now if this part of a wider price increase, hopefully the resort I own goes up so i get more points....


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 9, 2019)

That's too bad. AI also increased to $100/pp per day.  It was $80 in 2018. But still not mandatory which would be a deal-breaker. I don't think we purchased AI last visit because we don't eat or drink enough to justify it. With the exception of the breakfast buffet, seafood night (or possibly mexican night - cannot recall)and the fish taco place by the pool, most of the restaurants are not that good so we buy a-la-carte, eat in or go to town.

RCI AI was $125 last I checked and the points requirements were higher. This probably puts the points more in line with those values.

We are also looking at some of the other non-mandatory AI Cabo TS in RCI and II as there are many nice resorts in the area.


----------



## buzglyd (May 9, 2019)

I’m sure the demand increased after I reported what a nice place it is. ;-)

And of course HGV will be selling it’s own resort in the area now so I’m not surprised at the news. 

Hopefully the Cancun area resorts remain the same.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 9, 2019)

@buzglyd Cancun is on our bucket list. Which is better? Westin Lagunamar, or the FA resorts through HGVC?


----------



## buzglyd (May 9, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @buzglyd Cancun is on our bucket list. Which is better? Westin Lagunamar, or the FA resorts through HGVC?



I haven’t stayed at FA but walked the property. I’ve stayed at Lagunamar and would choose it easily over the FA. 

The FA Cancun is not as nice as the Cabo property.


----------



## GregT (May 9, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @buzglyd Cancun is on our bucket list. Which is better? Westin Lagunamar, or the FA resorts through HGVC?


I've not stayed at the FA resort, but we thought Westin Lagunamar was fantastic -- loved the pools and the location was excellent.   Good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## brp (May 9, 2019)

So, just so I'm clear - owners at this resort will get more points in their annual allotment so that their "percentage ownership" remains the same with the increased point total across rooms/seasons, correct?

Basically:

 The owners stay whole within their resort as nothing has changed in a relative way
 Owners there now have more points to spend elsewhere in the system based on this
 Non-owners trading in are hurt by this

Am I seeing that correctly?  If so, we should all want the places we own to be adjusted like this.

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (May 9, 2019)

Thats my take on what is happening BRP, but there is something we don’t know yet.  Will the owners have an adjustment to their maint fees come January?

Its clear the change was made now before 2020 inventory is released for club booking affecting the rest of us, owners that already booked home weeks for 2020 would not be affected.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 9, 2019)

I hope this is only because this is a negotiation between FA and HGVC and isn't a harbinger for adjustments within the HGVC system. I know that Hyatt adjusted their Key West properties upward to make them commensurate with similar resorts in the system benefiting Key West owners. However the change was rare and not a common occurrence to fix a disparity in the system.


----------



## echino (May 9, 2019)

I was looking to possibly buy a resale Fiesta Americana Cabo contact and decided against it. FA owners pay maintenance fees per point, so there is no benefit in increasing the points for owners. Also, not sure what the implications would be for FA owners looking to book HGVC properties, maybe nothing will change. But the deal breaker was that FA owners are officially prohibited from renting out their properties, even home resort reservations. It is for personal use only.


----------



## brp (May 9, 2019)

echino said:


> But the deal breaker was that FA owners are officially prohibited from renting out their properties, even home resort reservations. It is for personal use only.



How do they enforce that prohibition?

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (May 9, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Thats my take on what is happening BRP, but there is something we don’t know yet.  Will the owners have an adjustment to their maint fees come January?
> 
> Its clear the change was made now before 2020 inventory is released for club booking affecting the rest of us, owners that already booked home weeks for 2020 would not be affected.
> 
> ...



Or, if owners use their week, they use up their points but if they give up their week, they get their original point allotment.

My guess is that’s what the new resort’s points will be and they don’t want to have to compete with the FA resort for sales.


----------



## brp (May 9, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Or, if owners use their week, they use up their points but if they give up their week, they get their original point allotment.



Meaning that if they give up their week and want to book days, they get fewer days since they get original points but nights now cost more? Not sure that that is legal as, as far as I understand, a contract represents a certain percentage of ownership and this would reduce their ownership percentage on the points conversion.

Cheers.


----------



## echino (May 9, 2019)

brp said:


> How do they enforce that prohibition?
> 
> Cheers.



I don't know. Maybe they don't enforce it. But just a fact that their rules prohibit renting my home resort reservation is a deal breaker. I want to be able to openly offer the week for rent in the years I am not personally using it.


----------



## dayooper (May 9, 2019)

brp said:


> Meaning that if they give up their week and want to book days, they get fewer days since they get original points but nights now cost more? Not sure that that is legal as, as far as I understand, a contract represents a certain percentage of ownership and this would reduce their ownership percentage on the points conversion.
> 
> Cheers.



But isn’t FA a RTU? We aren’t talking about a deeded resort in the US. We are talking about a Mexican RTU. Also, what would be the jurisdiction for the law suit? Would It fall under US or Mexican law? If it falls under Mexican law, my guess is that the Mexican courts aren’t going to rule against a Mexican based company in FA over a US citizen over how many points they receive in a timeshare points exchange.


----------



## brp (May 9, 2019)

dayooper said:


> But isn’t FA a RTU? We aren’t talking about a deeded resort in the US. We are talking about a Mexican RTU. Also, what would be the jurisdiction for the law suit? Would It fall under US or Mexican law? If it falls under Mexican law, my guess is that the Mexican courts aren’t going to rule against a Mexican based company in FA over a US citizen over how many points they receive in a timeshare points exchange.



Now that is a really good point!

Cheers.


----------



## holdaer (May 9, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I hope this is only because this is a negotiation between FA and HGVC and isn't a harbinger for adjustments within the HGVC system. I know that Hyatt adjusted their Key West properties upward to make them commensurate with similar resorts in the system benefiting Key West owners. However the change was rare and not a common occurrence to fix a disparity in the system.



I would image FA owners point structure didn't change for their RTU ownership.  What we don't know is if an owner of FA trading into HGVC, are they required to use more of their points?  This change only appears to impact HGVC owner trading into FA Los Cabo and maybe not vice versa.

This reminds me of when Club Intrawest changed their point structure for HGVC to trade into their resorts.  There was no impact to Club Intrawest owners, only to HGVC owners wanting to trade into Club Intrawest.

Since FA and HGVC have an affiliate relationship, we shouldn't be surprised if point structures change for negotiated terms that are several years old.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 9, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Yowza, 4800 increase to 6200 for Platinum?
> Eesh.
> 
> Wonder if HGV will expand this to other resorts, thus "devaluing" existing contracts.
> ...



I am not sure what you mean by "devaluing" existing contracts.  The HGVC Resorts and Point Structure is the base of what HGVC owners own and have to exchange for other resorts.  My understanding is that Fiesta American has a special exchange relationship with HGVC, but it is NOT part of the club just like the RCI resorts are NOT part of the club.  Therefore, raising their points just like if RCI raised it's points is not really HGVC "devaluing" existing contracts for within club reservations.


----------



## hurnik (May 10, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "devaluing" existing contracts.  The HGVC Resorts and Point Structure is the base of what HGVC owners own and have to exchange for other resorts.  My understanding is that Fiesta American has a special exchange relationship with HGVC, but it is NOT part of the club just like the RCI resorts are NOT part of the club.  Therefore, raising their points just like if RCI raised it's points is not really HGVC "devaluing" existing contracts for within club reservations.



What I meant was:
Let's say you bought a 3400 point (1 BR 1 week "gold") and then later HGV says, well 3400 points no longer gets you 1 week in gold, it's now 4800 points starting in year BLAH for new bookings.

Granted, FA is an odd beast (I don't think you can guy HGVC Fiesta Americana, but I could be wrong).

Although I do recall they did change (or get rid of) a "season" for one of the resorts a long time ago (there was a thread on this and someone looked it up), but I don't know what the impact to owners at that resort was.  Like HGVC got rid of the Bronze week or something, thus "increasing" the points (if you wanted that week of course).  I have no idea what happened to owners who bought those "weeks".


----------



## PigsDad (May 10, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Although I do recall they did change (or get rid of) a "season" for one of the resorts a long time ago (there was a thread on this and someone looked it up), but I don't know what the impact to owners at that resort was.  Like HGVC got rid of the Bronze week or something, thus "increasing" the points (if you wanted that week of course).  I have no idea what happened to owners who bought those "weeks".


It was before I was an owner (bought in 2005), but I believe it was the Flamingo location where they adjusted the season of some of their weeks.  What I remember is that owners of those weeks had their points bumped up, in order to make them whole.  It wasn't that many weeks, so it probably wasn't a big impact.  That is the only HGVC points adjustment that I know of.

Kurt


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 10, 2019)

hurnik said:


> What I meant was:
> Let's say you bought a 3400 point (1 BR 1 week "gold") and then later HGV says, well 3400 points no longer gets you 1 week in gold, it's now 4800 points starting in year BLAH for new bookings.
> 
> Granted, FA is an odd beast (I don't think you can guy HGVC Fiesta Americana, but I could be wrong).
> ...



I do see FA / HGV listings on eBay periodically.  There is one listed right now :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiesta-Americana-Vacation-Club-Points-7-000-HGVC-Timeshare/202672971828?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=56110&meid=bd24d1eb9aa44ccd9104da294fb26f9f&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=202672971828&itm=202672971828&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:b219a6b3-733f-11e9-bfe2-74dbd1806ab5|parentrq:a28cdd9c16a0ad793036bc31ffdbe133|iid:1

But they seem funky, and the ad states its over $300 to exchange using the HGV points,  so i would not buy one if my primary goal was HGV.

Also the list of HGV resorts is not complete, not sure if the ad is inaccurate or if these indeed only trade into specific HGV locations.


----------



## brp (May 10, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> It was before I was an owner (bought in 2005), but I believe it was the Flamingo location where they adjusted the season of some of their weeks.  What I remember is that owners of those weeks had their points bumped up, in order to make them whole.  It wasn't that many weeks, so it probably wasn't a big impact.  That is the only HGVC points adjustment that I know of.
> 
> Kurt



The thing about that is it decreases the ownership percentage of all the folks who are *not* in the bumped-up group. So it still seems that increasing overall points is not OK (again, based on the Disney model where this can't be done (aforementioned shady shenanigans aside). They can reapportion across days, rooms, seasons, but the total has to remain the same.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (May 10, 2019)

brp said:


> The thing about that is it decreases the ownership percentage of all the folks who are *not* in the bumped-up group. So it still seems that increasing overall points is not OK (again, based on the Disney model where this can't be done (aforementioned shady shenanigans aside). They can reapportion across days, rooms, seasons, but the total has to remain the same.


Yes, it does increase the total number of points that owners own, but it also increases the total number of points that represents capacity, so in the end it works out.  Yes, the _percentage_ that an owner who is not bumped up owns across the whole system does decrease slightly, but across a whole system like HGVC would make that difference minuscule. 

Kurt


----------



## brp (May 10, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, it does increase the total number of points that owners own, but it also increases the total number of points that represents capacity, so in the end it works out.  Yes, the _percentage_ that an owner who is not bumped up owns across the whole system does decrease slightly, but across a whole system like HGVC would make that difference minuscule.
> 
> Kurt



Right, this is minuscule in the grand scheme of things, but it does materially impact the non-bumped owner.

Say I own 5000 points at a given resort. Let's also say that a night in a different season from the one that I own is 700 points., So, I could book 7 of such nights.
Now, they decide that a night in that season is going to be 850. The folks in that season get 150x7 = 1050 additional points (in this example). They can still book the same number of points.
However, I can only book 5 nights. This is because my ownership interest has been decreased.

I just can't see how this can be OK. Are we really only guaranteed a week in our season, and all else (use of the points as points)  is subject to change?

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (May 10, 2019)

brp said:


> I just can't see how this can be OK. Are we really only guaranteed a week in our season, and all else (use of the points as points)  is subject to change?


Actually, bottom line -- yes.  When we buy, we buy a week in a given season at a given resort and that is all we are guaranteed.  We are not guaranteed X number of days in a different season, just as we are not guaranteed X number of days at a new resort that may have a different point structure.

HGVC is not a point-based system like DVC;  *owners of HGVC own weeks, that translate into points* if you do not want to use your week.  The bolded part is key.  In contrast, in DVC you buy points and have no specific week or even a week in a season to back it up.  In that system, if they increased the number of points for a certain portion of the year, that would definitely adversely affect owners because you were sold points at a resort, not in a particular season.

Kurt


----------



## brp (May 10, 2019)

Thanks Kurt. That makes things very clear. Since we only use our HGVC as points, I was looking at it in the same way that I view my DVC. And that is clearly not correct here.

Cheers.


----------



## escanoe (May 11, 2019)

The 2020 inventory is now loaded in the online portal. I missed my dreams of being able to book the week of New Year's even with the increased points. All is not lost, I previously booked our back up plan. The family will split the week between McAlpin Ocean Plaza and plantation beach club. Los Cabos will remain near the top of our list, and we will try to make it work sometime.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 11, 2019)

I have never seen availability during the Holidays/New Years at any of the FA resorts. There are plenty of nice Cabo resorts in RCI which you can trade for a 2 bdrm for 4800 points +$239. Perhaps start an OGS if not already available?


----------



## escanoe (May 11, 2019)

I have an OGS out there. For this trip, I am a 2BR, AI optional kind of guy. I’m good if I get a hit or if I don’t. I’ll be picky about it.


----------



## 4Sunsets (May 11, 2019)

I would disagree with some parts of this thread, as everyone on the resale side keeps telling us we are buying points not weeks, as in it doesn't matter that the week you are buying at X is in Y for Z season, you are buying points so you can use them anywhere. Makes me rethink everything, if everyone here thinks we are actually just buying specific weeks.


----------



## brp (May 11, 2019)

We're buying points. They're (apparently) selling weeks. The difference so rarely matters that they can be viewed as the same, even if they technically aren't. Hardly reason to "rethink" anything, IMO.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 11, 2019)

hurnik said:


> What I meant was:
> Let's say you bought a 3400 point (1 BR 1 week "gold") and then later HGV says, well 3400 points no longer gets you 1 week in gold, it's now 4800 points starting in year BLAH for new bookings.
> 
> Granted, FA is an odd beast (I don't think you can guy HGVC Fiesta Americana, but I could be wrong).
> ...



Unless I am wrong Fiesta Americana is NOT a HGVC resort.  It is a resort by another company who negotiated the number of points they will accept to let another company, in this case HGVC, exchange into.  Just as RCI negotiated with HGVC to allow HGVC owners exchange into 2 BR units for 4800 HGVC points.  Therefore, HGVC did NOT raise the number of points to exchange into Fiesta Americana.  There must have been some type of renegotiation of the points required.  If this was strictly an HGVC resort situation I can understand and agree with your thoughts that HGVC "devalued existing contracts".  

On another but related note, I have said before if HGVC significantly changes the rules on exchanging into HGVC resorts that you don't own it will "devalue my contract" and I will be selling all my 6 timeshares because it will impact my ability to use the HGVC system that I bought into.


----------



## Talent312 (May 12, 2019)

As Tamaradarann points out Fiesta Americana is not HGVC, but a contracted affiliate, like Club Intrawest used to be.

HGVC reserves the right to adjustment point values, manke changes in the club, and even discontinue the club in it's rules: "Club program use options, fees and rules... are subject to change, adjustment, suspension or discontinuation without notice... [A]djustments shall not disturb the one-to-one purchaser to accommodation ratio, or a Club Member’s ability to reserve their Home Week."
.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 12, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> A [A]djustments shall not disturb the one-to-one purchaser to accommodation ratio, "
> .



What does this mean?


----------



## dayooper (May 12, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What does this mean?



Thank you. I was wondering myself.


----------



## escanoe (May 12, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Perhaps start an OGS if not already available?



This discussion prompted me to review my OGS. When selecting "exclude all inclusive" does that really mean exclude mandatory all inclusive? (If not, that choice is not very helpful in Mexico.) Seems to me RCI could be a little more straight forward to use.


----------



## brp (May 12, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What does this mean?



Yeah, mine didn't make as much sense as I wanted it to 

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (May 12, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What does this mean?



My guess, for what's it's worth (-0-)...
No more than one buyer per week... and only home-week is guaranteed.
.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 12, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> My guess, for what's it's worth (-0-)...
> No more than one buyer per week... and only home-week is guaranteed.
> .



Sounds right. Although I doubt HGVC would drastically change the points system, businesses do change management and get acquired. A good reminder that one should own properties that they would be fine to use if fees or points got so high that the home property becomes the only one economically feasible to use.  We are fine with Vegas points because we can drive there if needed - would be more problematic if we owned Borgo and had to travel there every year.


----------



## hurnik (May 12, 2019)

brp said:


> We're buying points. They're (apparently) selling weeks. The difference so rarely matters that they can be viewed as the same, even if they technically aren't. Hardly reason to "rethink" anything, IMO.
> 
> Cheers.



Well yes and no.  If you think about it, you're really buying a week.  Whether it's a floating week, or a fixed week depends on the contract.  That's your "home week". (I'm fairly certain the deed lists this vs. X points).  My 3 BR Gold Vegas says something like:

"Grantee understands and agrees that grantee shall be required to make a reservation and is entitled to utilize a  3 bedroom penthouse, with every year occupancy rights, in according with the previsions of the declaration."

Hilton allows us to also use Club Points reservations (unlike I think resale Marriott where you have to join for the points or something).  I think other timeshares may have something similar (you get a week or points, but not both).

So while most of us say "points is points" there's always the caveat that you buy where you want to stay (ie: home week).

At least that's the way I look at it.


----------



## hurnik (May 12, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Unless I am wrong Fiesta Americana is NOT a HGVC resort.  It is a resort by another company who negotiated the number of points they will accept to let another company, in this case HGVC, exchange into.  Just as RCI negotiated with HGVC to allow HGVC owners exchange into 2 BR units for 4800 HGVC points.  Therefore, HGVC did NOT raise the number of points to exchange into Fiesta Americana.  There must have been some type of renegotiation of the points required.  If this was strictly an HGVC resort situation I can understand and agree with your thoughts that HGVC "devalued existing contracts".
> 
> On another but related note, I have said before if HGVC significantly changes the rules on exchanging into HGVC resorts that you don't own it will "devalue my contract" and I will be selling all my 6 timeshares because it will impact my ability to use the HGVC system that I bought into.



I think as others have pointed out, HGV is doing this (or FA) due to HGV buildling their own resort in Cabo (well taking a hilton hotel and converting).

I wonder if, when HGV is done, will that FA drop out of the HGV portfolio (ie, we'd only have Cozumel and Cancun left)?  Guess we'll find out in a few years.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 12, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> Unless I am wrong Fiesta Americana is NOT a HGVC resort.  It is a resort by another company who negotiated the number of points they will accept to let another company, in this case HGVC, exchange into.  Just as RCI negotiated with HGVC to allow HGVC owners exchange into 2 BR units for 4800 HGVC points.  Therefore, HGVC did NOT raise the number of points to exchange into Fiesta Americana.  There must have been some type of renegotiation of the points required.  If this was strictly an HGVC resort situation I can understand and agree with your thoughts that HGVC "devalued existing contracts".
> 
> On another but related note, I have said before if HGVC significantly changes the rules on exchanging into HGVC resorts that you don't own it will "devalue my contract" and I will be selling all my 6 timeshares because it will impact my ability to use the HGVC system that I bought into.


----------



## brp (May 13, 2019)

hurnik said:


> So while most of us say "points is points" there's always the caveat that you buy where you want to stay (ie: home week).
> 
> At least that's the way I look at it.



IN this context, it is only applicable to folks who would use Home Week, and we never would. So, for us, it really is about the points. The only "buy where you want to stay" location for us is NYC (W. 57th), but it's still points - we just get a larger points window by owning there.

I get what you're saying about what we're "really" buying, but we would never buy a "gotta use a week" property, so this really is just points to us. And this comes with some of the nuances mentioned above as it's not really sold that way (unlike DVC, for example).

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (May 13, 2019)

brp said:


> IN this context, it is only applicable to folks who would use Home Week, and we never would. So, for us, it really is about the points. The only "buy where you want to stay" location for us is NYC (W. 57th), but it's still points - we just get a larger points window by owning there.
> 
> I get what you're saying about what we're "really" buying, but we would never buy a "gotta use a week" property, so this really is just points to us. And this comes with some of the nuances mentioned above as it's not really sold that way (unlike DVC, for example).
> 
> Cheers.



While I agree with what you say (we are points are points people too), the idea of buy where you want to stay is based on the idea that HGVC could take away the club bookings and you are left with the underlying week. If you buy just for points, you run the risk of owning a place where you don't want to visit.


----------



## brp (May 13, 2019)

dayooper said:


> While I agree with what you say (we are points are points people too), the idea of buy where you want to stay is based on the idea that HGVC could take away the club bookings and you are left with the underlying week. If you buy just for points, you run the risk of owning a place where you don't want to visit.



If they ever did that, we'd sell as HGVC would have very little value for us (except W. 57th). We bought for points and flexibility, very specifically. Fortunately, this is not something they're likely to take away, but we gambled on that when we bought, and I do consider ti a safe bet. We own Flamingo and, while we do stay there periodically, that's not why we have those points.

With DVC, we have two places we want to stay, and did buy there. For HGVC, that equation is just not the same for us (NYC aside).

But I do understand that the only guarantee is our week at the place we own.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (May 13, 2019)

brp said:


> If they ever did that, we'd sell as HGVC would have very little value for us (except W. 57th). We bought for points and flexibility, very specifically. Fortunately, this is not something they're likely to take away, but we gambled on that when we bought, and I do consider ti a safe bet. We own Flamingo and, while we do stay there periodically, that's not why we have those points.
> 
> With DVC, we have two places we want to stay, and did buy there. For HGVC, that equation is just not the same for us (NYC aside).
> 
> ...



Except for the part about owning in NYC (we don't and probably won't), this is my sentiments exactly.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 13, 2019)

I just posted this in the New Locations thread, but thought it was appropriate here too. According to the latest Club Traveler newsletter, the new Los Cabos location will be by Hilton Club. It will be named La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club.

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c..._campaign=us-clu-hgv-201905&utm_content=arti1


----------



## buzglyd (May 13, 2019)

The points for the Hotel units (mandatory AI) did NOT go up so you could always stay that way and just bribe them for an upgrade when you check in.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 13, 2019)

JIMinNC said:


> I just posted this in the New Locations thread, but thought it was appropriate here too. According to the latest Club Traveler newsletter, the new Los Cabos location will be by Hilton Club. It will be named La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club.
> 
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c..._campaign=us-clu-hgv-201905&utm_content=arti1



Head scratcher: This does not fit the bHC branding. It's not urban and it would seem that the surrounding ADRs in Cabo are not high enough to justify 50:1 HHonors conversion (note: this was told via a sales rep who may have had it wrong.) Perhaps they had to designate it as bHC in order to maintain the FA agreement?

Or perhaps they are trying to find more ways to upsell buyers into the bHC system and to get bHC points owners to buy more points?  IMO this would have to be a "blow your mind" resort for anyone to use expensive NYC points in Cabo because there are really nice FA and RCI (plus cheap cash getaway) alternatives for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 13, 2019)

brp said:


> If they ever did that, we'd sell as HGVC would have very little value for us (except W. 57th). We bought for points and flexibility, very specifically. Fortunately, this is not something they're likely to take away, but we gambled on that when we bought, and I do consider ti a safe bet. We own Flamingo and, while we do stay there periodically, that's not why we have those points.
> 
> With DVC, we have two places we want to stay, and did buy there. For HGVC, that equation is just not the same for us (NYC aside).
> 
> ...



I totally with brp on this.   My thoughts for the possibility of HGVC changing the rules for reservations outside of your home resort are this.  Honolulu and New York City and most difficult to exchange into of the the HGVC locations.  HGVC continues to develop more properties in these locations.  More properties provides more opportunities to sell highly sort after locations, but also more opportunities for owners at other resorts to exchange into which makes the selling of weeks in those other locations more desirable.  Without the opportunity to exchange into other properties I believe that some HGVC properties at both Las Vegas and Orlando would have a difficult time keeping a sufficient numbers of owners to pay the bills.


----------



## Nomad420 (May 13, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "devaluing" existing contracts.  The HGVC Resorts and Point Structure is the base of what HGVC owners own and have to exchange for other resorts.  My understanding is that Fiesta American has a special exchange relationship with HGVC, but it is NOT part of the club just like the RCI resorts are NOT part of the club.  Therefore, raising their points just like if RCI raised it's points is not really HGVC "devaluing" existing contracts for within club reservations.



Totally agree.  I asked this same specific question when I purchased and was told "it would not and could not happen" contractually with HGVC because of the way it is structure.  You bought property for a certain amount of time/points per year.  You own basically a percentage, all be it small, of that property.  Raising points to get the same amount of time would be like taking away your part of your fractional ownership.  The way these contracts are written, and I am no attorney, I think that would be illegal or breach of contract for HGVC to suddenly raise required points/stay.


----------



## escanoe (May 13, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Head scratcher: This does not fit the bHC branding. It's not urban and it would seem that the surrounding ADRs in Cabo are not high enough to justify 50:1 HHonors conversion (note: this was told via a sales rep who may have had it wrong.)



I don’t see this being attractive for me. I also don’t think the 60 day booking window for us mere HGVC mortals will be useful. For NYC and proximity, that works for me now. West coast of Mexico, not so much.


----------

